# mysql error: "Your machine must NOT be named localhost"

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

beim installieren von mysql, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 * mysql-extras-20080124.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * mysql-5.0.54.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking mysql-5.0.54.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking mysql-extras-20080124.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.54 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called mysql_pkg_setup

 *            mysql.eclass, line  481:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   	[[ "${HOSTNAME}" == "localhost" ]] && die "Your machine must NOT be named localhost"

 *  The die message:

 *   Your machine must NOT be named localhost

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.54/temp/die.env'.

Grus Joerg

----------

## franzf

Hatte ich auch, keine Ahnung warum mein Rechner nicht localhost heißen darf...

Lösen kannst du das (temporär) mit z.B.

```
# hostname local
```

Oder wie du ihn sonst nennen willst.

Oder gleich für immer umbenennen mittels /etc/conf.d/hostname

Grüße

Franz

----------

